# if you hadn't seen it....



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

<div><embed src="http://www.onetruemedia.com/share_view_player?p=1fd02395fe93fa9527f1fd" quality="high" scale="noscale" width="350" height="328" wmode="transparent" name="FLVPlayer" salign="LT" flashvars="&p=1fd02395fe93fa9527f1fd&skin_id=0&host=http://www.onetruemedia.com" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed><br><a href="http://www.onetruemedia.com/share_player_link?p=1fd02395fe93fa9527f1fd&skin_id=0&coord=" target="_blank" ><img src="http://www.onetruemedia.com/share_player_link_image/1fd02395fe93fa9527f1fd/0.gif" style="border:0px;" width="350" height="35" ismap ></a><br><div style="margin:0px;font:12px/13px verdana,arial,sans-serif;height:30px;width:350px;text-align:center;"> <a href="http://www.onetruemedia.com/create?&utm_source=emplay&utm_medium=txt2" target="_blank" style="text-decoration:none;">Photo and video editing at <span style="text-decoration:underline;">onetruemedia.com</span></a></div></div>


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*Really nice*

That is a really good production Ryan. I don't think I would have the patience to put something like that together. Thanks for sharing.

Bill


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks for sharing Ryan. Thanks for putting us in your production, and finish it up w/ a sleeping grizzly bear. Awesome...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I still swear that is one good lookn stud on the end of the vid.  

Ryan, I owe ya for that one  go ahead and take a nap


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Shooter said:


> I still swear that is one good lookn stud on the end of the vid.
> 
> Ryan, I owe ya for that one  go ahead and take a nap


Good thing moma made him able to make nice racks cuz she shore raised a ugly child...LOL Love ya man, mean it....:beer: 

Perty work Ryan.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Cdog said:


> Good thing moma made him able to make nice racks cuz she shore raised a ugly child...LOL Love ya man, mean it....:beer:
> 
> Perty work Ryan.


Forgive me Steve, its th Vicadin talking, my Momma raised a ugly kid not a stupid one....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks for sharing,Ryan,nice job...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

VERY cool!! 

Nice job, Ryan...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Brought back a lotta great memories from the season's past.

Ain't that what's fishings all about? Good company, great friends and the catchin is the bonus?

Great job Ryan - hope we get to fish much this year.


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

good stuff, thanks.


----------



## charmdropout (Sep 25, 2006)

Ryan: It's about 5 degrees above here this AM with the wind about 30 mph; your posts sure warmed things up for me! I especially enjoyed the one's with the children; they brought back alot of memories of my boys. I feel blessed to have spawned 3, FHBs, and they enjoy fishing with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! John


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Shooter said:


> I still swear that is one good lookn stud on the end of the vid.
> 
> Ryan, I owe ya for that one  go ahead and take a nap



I can take it....WHen we ever fish together again,,,Im sure there will be plenty of photos of me to be had....I was laying a little low during the striper tournament...


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Ryan, Awesome job on the show man,VERY COOL
:beer:


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

*Really Cool*

Nice job!!! Ryan

I enjoyed the show 

TM62


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great job*

Awesome.................


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Just saw it. Definately worth a bump for those who might have missed it. It makes the winter a little more tolerable. Also makes it seem WAAAY TOO LONG!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*thanks everyone*

Appreciate it!


----------

